# New Posters



## classic33 (20 Dec 2013)

How long before the posts made by a new poster are visible on the forum?
Asking because I'm hoping to have one or two new posters in the campaigning & public policy sub forum. If they're true to their word.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2013)

Usually very quickly when the moderators are logged on the forum.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Dec 2013)

Where "very quickly" is usually a maximum of an hour or so - provided a Mod or 2 are logged on.


----------



## young Ed (22 Dec 2013)

usually when i go on there are mods online probably to stop me from terrorizing and sabotaging the whole forum! 
Cheers Ed


----------

